# Blast from the Past: Poltergeist: The Legacy



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

'Since the beginning of time mankind has existed between the world of light and the world of darkness.
This journal chronicles the work of our secret society, known as The Legacy. Created to protect the innocent from those creatures that inhabit the shadows and the night.' 

So the opening credits of 'Poltergeist: The Legacy' announced.
'Poltergeist was a show that tried to mix the style and success of X-Files and transport it to a more horror based genre. Mostly it succeeded and, while not having the plaudits of X-Files, managed to create and interesting group of characters and story ideas.

Cast:
Derek de Lint 
Role: Derek Rayne
Alexandra Purvis 
Role: Katherine 'Kat' Corrigan
Jordan Bayne 
Role: Julia Walker
Martin Cummins 
Role: Nick Boyle
Kristin Lehman 
Role: Kristin Adams (1998-1999)
Daniel J. Travanti 
Role: Dr. William Sloan
Helen Shaver 
Role: Dr. Rachel Corrigan
Patrick Fitzgerald 
Role: Father Philip Callaghan
Tamara Gorski 
Role: Megan Torrance (1999)
Robbi Chong 
Role: Alexandra Moreau 
Simon MacCorkindale
Role: Reed Horton 
Kim Restell
Role: Dr. Frances Carlton


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 7, 2016)

It ran in from 1996 to 1999  4 season 88 episodes , it was done the by same people that The New Outer limits. It was wonderfully creep tv show. It not that well remembered which is unfortunate because it was an excellent tv show.


----------

